# Condolences to Missy's Mom



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am sitting here in tears .... I just now read on another forum that Missy has gone to heaven. I'm sure so many of you know of Missy's Mom, or as she's known on SM IamMomtoMissy, from SM, MO or other forums. So many of us have read her posts and got to know Missy through them. 

Terry, please accept my deepest condolences for your loss and may you find peace in remembering all of the happy times you spent with Missy. I feel like I have lost a little friend, too, as you made her so real to so many of us through your beautifully written posts.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too have read her post here and on the other site. 

Terry, I am so sorry for your lost. Hugs and kisses your way from Lacey and I.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

omg!





















I feel soo horrible. Just remember that Missy is in a better place now







I am very sorry for your loss and I wish I could help you in a way


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss, you will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Terry, I am so sorry for your loss. I feel like I know sweet little Missy from reading your posts. I please accept my condolences for your loss.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Terry,
I'm so sorry for your loss. You have been so kind to share Missy's trials with us. I always looked for your posts on both forums to get an update on her.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss,







you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Missy's Mom,

I am very sorry for your loss. I know how special Missy was.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm so sorry Terry


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Terry, 
You and Missy went through a lot. My heart goes out to you at such a sad time. I wish you peace and good memories.
Susan


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh Terry Im so sorry for your loss of your girl.Missy was so loved by you and I know she had as wonderfull a life as any baby would dream of.I know words will not help and really Im at a lose to think of any that reach to you in the pain I know you are feeling now,but know that we are here for you. You have always been one of the first to say a prayer and give encourgement to others,God Bless you Terry and a prayer to ease your pain....Sheila


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Terry I am so sorry for your loss of little Missy, she was such a brave little girl and the two of you fought through some very difficult times together. You did your very best for her and I am sure your love and care gave her the courage to come as far as she did. You are in my thoughts and prayers Terry


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

K/C I looked at the forum this morning and there was nothing. We knew it did not look that good lately, but still when I saw your post here I was shocked. I went overthere and read the story. I am so sad and crying for Terri. But little Missy is now happy and free of pain.







to Terri and her husband.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Terry,
so sorry for your loss. I know how special Missy was to you and your family. my thoughts are with you all during this tough time.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear about Missy.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sorry for your loss, may Missy find peace, love and happiness in doggy heaven


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear Missy. I know no words can bring you comfort, but do know that we are praying for you and your family.
Quincymom


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of Missy's passing, she couldn't have asked for a better mommy while she was here though. She was much loved by Terry and so many others that never even got to meet her. 

Hugs and noselicks,
ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Missy







I know how hard this must be for you and I wish you well


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Terry! I'm so very sorry for your loss. Missy was lucky to have you and I know she'll be smiling down on you and waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.

((Hugs))


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Terry,

Little Missy was loved so much by you and your husband so I know that the pain of losing her in your everyday world is devastating. You and she fought so hard to keep her healthy and along the way you shared with all of us the meaning of truly being there in every way for her. We all pulled for her in each and every setback that she had and were delighted when our prayers and your tender care worked to yet again guide her back to health. 

I know that Missy will be missed by you and your husband everyday, but remember the love that you shared with her will never leave you...I know that each and every moment I had with my late husband, all 13 years of being with him were a gift...a gift that God gave me...a gift that God gave to you when he brought Missy into your world...so few have that kind of deep in the soul love...it is a rare gift and because you were given the gift you will always feel that love...no matter if your little one is here or so far away. 

Take the time you need to grieve and know that there are people on this forum...most of us, who know that a little furry friend will cause so much grief when they are taken home and away from our world. 

May God Bless Missy, you and your husband.
























Susan


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My heart aches for the pain and sadness you must be feeling, Terry, without your beloved Missy.

That little squirt fought the brave fight, didn't she?

I feel comforted to know that she is a special angel now and is watching over her diabetic friends like my Lady.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

May Missy rest in peace. My deepest sympathies on your loss.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

So sorry.....


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our babies are so special to us. She's in a better place. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and your husband. I know though that Missy will be waiting for you on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I bet Missy has found so many new friends and is running around chasing them all.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Missy. My heart goes out to you and your husband.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh no, i hadn't seen.

my heart sank when i saw that title

i am so, so, sorry


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Terry, I am very sorry for you loss.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I am soo sorry for your lose. But now you have a guardian angel dog in heaven looking out for you. Missy Loved you as much as you loved her


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of Missy's passing. It's a terrible thing to lose such a special and loved companion. My heart goes out to you in your time of need.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was NOT expecting to read a post like this...























I'm so sorry to hear this bad news... my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. But try not to be too sad, as much as it hurts us find comfort in knowing Missy is no longer in pain.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

This was just so heartbreaking to hear. I'm so sorry, my deepest condolences.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

This is incredibly sad to hear. I hope all is well. TAKE CARE.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

God's newest angel


----------



## CHARLOTTE B (Feb 17, 2005)

Beyond The Rainbow

As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played, 
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade. 
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free 
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity. 

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side 
Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide! 
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see 
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be! 
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new 
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do. 

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright 
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night. 
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold 
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold. 

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be, 
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see. 
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart 
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart. 

Author Unknown


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Everyone:... THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!..
All the beautiful messages and poems.. have been such a comfort to me.
As you all might well imagine , last night and today were extremely difficult. I felt so lost... adjusting to over three years of "tending to" Missy on a schedule.. it is a hard habit to break.. I miss her beyond belief.
I couldn't sleep and would come and log on the computer and each time found new posts.. new words of comfort.. it helped so much!
I awoke normal time but had to go take my coffee outside and sat on the patio, My usual coffe time was in my office but all Missy's "stuff" for her was sitting in ther and it was just too heartbreaking. I later got the gumption to put it all away.. just too hurtful. Yet thru the day I found little bits of reminders.. a lancet on the floor... even a test strip out on the patio and how that got there I have no idea. 
I am planning when I get my act together to call the vet and set up a fund in Missy's memory to be used for treatment of a pet whose owners might be financially strapped. I will start out wil a certain amount and add to it every month. If Missy were alive we'd be paying out for her so maybe it will help me to put a positive "spin" on this very negative experience.. We feel so blessed were able to provide Missy with the care we did.. maybe as a tribute to her.. we can help someone else.
My husband and I are overwhelmed at the outpouring of kindness in this our very difficult time. I read one poem early this AM but then she said he couldn't take anymore.. maybe another day.. He said they made him too sad.
He went to get the paper and I saw he put the paper on the bench.. ( In the good days Missy' always went on this walk with him.. later she would greet him at the door and get up on his lap). I saw he went over to "visit" her before coming into the house. It breaks my heart for him as well as for myself.
As he said thru tears this AM.. other people have children and grandchildren to help divert the attention.. but Missy was OUR CHILD.. she was all we had..
I will be in touch... take a moment and give that extra hug to you babies...
Terry and Angel Missy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Terry, when you get the fund set up, let us know. Lady would like to make a contribution in Missy's honor and I'm sure there are others here too that might.

It's a fabulous idea. Lady received a $400 donation from a local fund, Ashley's Angels, when she was diagnosed with diabetes and had to be hospitalized for several days. Ashley was a lovely Golden retriever who had died from cancer and whose owners wanted to help those facing huge vet bills. You can read her story and see all those she has helped here.

http://ashleyfund.org/


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I just found out, what a sad news, I got tears in my eyes just thinking of the pain that you and your husband must be going thru.

I am sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers. May the Lord keep you in His loving arms during this difficult time, giving you the comfort and peace that you need.

God Bless.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 21 2005, 08:54 AM
> *Terry, when you get the fund set up, let us know. Lady would like to make a contribution in Missy's honor and I'm sure there are others here too that might.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Great idea! Count me and my gang in!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

I too am feeling terrible right now. Even tho i never met both of you, its like i did, shes healthy now no problems and shes happy being able to do anything without any pain . My heart goes out to you. God bless.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Terry,

I can only imagine how much you and your husband are hurting over losing Missy. Pico is such an integral part of our lives that I can understand completely your sorrow when you get up and she is not there.

I cried when I read she had passed away and I am so sorry she didn't beat the odds of that disease.

Just imagine the joyful day that Missy spots you and your husband from Rainbow Bridge and you are reunited for eternity.

A big hug from me and Pico sends a nose-kiss.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Terry, my deepest sympathy goes out to you and your husband. I know what he means about children and grandchildren. Everyone knows our dogs are that for us and I can only imagine the void you both are feeling. You were so special in your care for Missy and she was so lucky that God gave her to you guys. I will say a prayer for peace for you both.


----------

